

What indie game all-stars think about the iPad - aresant
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/01/28/what-do-indie-gaming.html

======
aresant
My favorite part "the possibility here to do something pretty special, which
is finally getting to do what board games do - a big shared playspace that you
interact with in an intuitive way"

Can imagine some really fun chess / monopoly clones with graphics - anybody
ever play battle chess back in the day?

